# Where do you buy EO and other supplies in Europe?



## andreja (May 23, 2009)

Or better yet, in France?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Can you buy your eo's in health food stores ? That is where I get mine in Canada.


----------



## andreja (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I can and I did. But I found them so expensive.


----------



## ribbitcat (Jun 16, 2009)

Try http://www.mothernaturesgoodies.co.uk


----------



## madpiano (Jul 26, 2009)

They seem to be quite expensive. 

try this one:

www.fresholi.co.uk

or

www.sensoryperfection.co.uk

both are very good quality.


----------



## ribbitcat (Jul 27, 2009)

Always up for a bargain, I hadn't been to the Fresholi site for a while, so went to check ....overall, I find MNG's prices to be better, and offers a wider selection of essential oils.

Sensory Perfection sells lovely fragrance oils, not essential oils .....


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 27, 2009)

EO's in France? Plan a trip to Grasse    8) The perfumers city.

http://www.huiles-et-sens.com/essential ... nguage/en/

or search for huile essentielle. Importing from the UK is now less expensive then it used to be, cause the pound is low. Same goes for the dollar.


----------



## madpiano (Jul 27, 2009)

ribbitcat said:
			
		

> Always up for a bargain, I hadn't been to the Fresholi site for a while, so went to check ....overall, I find MNG's prices to be better, and offers a wider selection of essential oils.
> 
> Sensory Perfection sells lovely fragrance oils, not essential oils .....



oops, I thought she did EOs as well, sorry. 

Gracefruit does EOs though and she has a distributer in france now:

http://www.macosmetoperso.com

Cheers
Sabine


----------



## CarmenJean (Jul 27, 2009)

The Soap Kitchen has a HUGE selsection of all kinds of FO and EO.

http://www.thesoapkitchen.co.uk/ I am sure they'd ship to France.  :wink:


----------



## mariflo (Aug 18, 2009)

Try this :
http://www.gisellamanske.com/
they are located in Germany but deliver internationally as far as I know. They are also very quick in replying to emails  
They have a lot of soap goodies ...they carry some of the stuff you can only get at brambleberry. 

Happy soaping,
mari


----------



## Manchy (Sep 6, 2009)

:evil:  I spent few hours building my list of fragrances to buy on wholesale supplies plus, just to find out that they do not ship internationally :shock: !!
please, if someone knows of a company that carries their fragrances and ships to europe?? or maybe company located in europe that offers their fragrances..

the list you guys made above is great, but it's hard to pick the fragrances on blind, and from wss+ i wanted to order those that sounded nice and had positive comments for cp soaping. the suppliers mentioned above do not provide info if the fragrance they sell will be ok for cp, and also i miss the "voice of the satisfied customers" convincing me that it really is a good fragrance..

thank you so much!!  :wink:


----------



## fireweed (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, MNG is so much more expensive than the other suppliers I've checked out (soap kitchen, justasoap,)-- i wonder why that is, are they that much higher quality?  I can get 5kg of coconut oil for what they charge for 3.  Of course, I am starting out and I don't have that much experience...


----------



## ribbitcat (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooooh, no, I don't use them for those, just for essential oils. They're mainly an aromatherapy/massage site, maybe the coconut oil is fractionated - but still better prices elsewhere.


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 23, 2009)

I buy in The soap Kitchen and:
http://www.gracefruit.com/Scripts/default.asp

liquid oils are cheaper in gracefruit
solids and waxes in TSK

EO are more or less the same


----------



## andreja (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks all! I've already ordered from Gracefruit and was satisfied with prices and costumer service. They do have FO, but I haven't ordered FO from them, because I've already ordered from ebay (leCrissa's) , she shipped FO's to me.


----------



## Manchy (Oct 10, 2009)

mariflo said:
			
		

> Try this :
> http://www.gisellamanske.com/
> they are located in Germany but deliver internationally as far as I know. They are also very quick in replying to emails
> They have a lot of soap goodies ...they carry some of the stuff you can only get at brambleberry.
> ...



how much did you pay for the shipping? and how big a package was it?


----------



## mariflo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Manchy,
This from their reply to my inquiry:

_____"quote start"______
DHL Paket International 

min. 15 x 11 x 1 cm
max. 120 x 60 x 60 cm
 bis 5 kg
 17,00€ 

bis 10 kg
 22,00€ 

bis 20 kg
 32,00€

 _____"quote end"________

I haven't placed an order yet but will do so very soon 
Email them with your questions, they reply very quickly.

Happy soaping !
mari


----------



## soapqueen (Oct 23, 2009)

fireweed said:
			
		

> Wow, MNG is so much more expensive than the other suppliers I've checked out (soap kitchen, justasoap,)-- i wonder why that is, are they that much higher quality?  I can get 5kg of coconut oil for what they charge for 3.  Of course, I am starting out and I don't have that much experience...



I find MNG to be very cheap. I have bought from her before on Ebay. However I wouldn't buy again, as the bottles come without a batch number. That's no good to us in Europe who sell soap and have to keep up with the onerous requirements of record keeping imposed by EU law. It also just makes me wonder about the company's committment and expertise. 
So if you are considering buying and need a batch number, I would check with them first to see if this has changed.


----------

